# Some disease is killing my fish!



## Bertie (27 Jan 2014)

Hi,
About 4-5 weeks ago I noticed that some of my fish had "white" lips. I had seen this before in some of my more boisterous fish ,when they bruised their mouths by bashing into glass for instance, so I was not overly concerned.

I then noticed that a couple of the fish had lost part of their upper mouths and I started a 5 day course of Myxazin. Those fish died and as the white lips had not got better and I was still losing the odd fish, I contacted waterlife about the Myxazin, and they advised to start another 5 day course but with a full dose both morning and evening.

This still did not stop whatever is causing this problem. After one particular fish died I noticed a large clump of white growth around the anus of the dead fish.

I left it for a few days and some fish died without any apparent symptoms whatsoever. I ordered some Esha 2000 and after several days and several water changes I started a 3 day course last Thursday.
The symptoms (white mouths) that are on some of the fish have not diminished so I gave an extra day dosage as the instructions state that you can carry on treating for an extra couple of days.

I have now found yet another dead fish against the filter outflow and have noticed one of my Boesmani Rainbows has a faint white mark on his body, either side, on the back part of his body.

The only thing I can think of is that it is Columnaris? The only new additions in the last month or two was some plants from the LFS and also some Melon Barbs. (I have not got a quarantine tank) although I know this LFS does quarantine their fish.

I am just hoping that I do not lose any more of my fish,especially my larger Rainbows, but I am thinking that I might lose the lot.
Anyone any ideas?


----------



## kirk (27 Jan 2014)

Bertie that's awfull, sorry to hear the sad news, and I hope someones along soon who can help you and the remainder of fish..


----------



## Bertie (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks kirk, I am prepared for the fact that I may lose them all but I hope not.


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Jan 2014)

It sounds to me like your treatments have killed off your filter bacteria and you are having an ammonia spike possibly. It sounds like your fish are getting some kind of fungal infection. Have you tried doing a very large water change because I've found this to do the world of good when fish are ill.


----------



## Bertie (27 Jan 2014)

Hi Matty...the treatments are supposedly "safe" but yes after the course of treatment I do a 50% water change as normal but of course not whilst I am dosing.


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Jan 2014)

Sorry to hear this Bert, some Rainbow fish are prone to getting mouth ulcers... Especially Praecox rainbows


----------



## Bertie (27 Jan 2014)

Hi Gary,
Yes although the first fish to suffer were my Tiger Barbs....I have two dwarf rainbows left and at least one of them looks as though it has lost part of his mouth and the other has a mark on his back near the tail end!


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Jan 2014)

Hey Bertie...have you got photos, they'd be invaluable in diagnosing the complaint? Off the top of my head...it could be an infection that is often mistakenly labelled mouth fungus. It produces swollen and grey-white to yellowish lips. It can stop the fish from feeding and interfere with respiration. It's very infectious. 
It's caused by the gliding bacterium Flexibacter columnaris. Not sure what propriety brands there are out there to cure it but maybe a google search will come up trumps...that is if I'm not way off the mark with my ad hoc diagnosis.


----------



## Rasbora (27 Jan 2014)

How long has the tank been set up - is it fully mature or relatively new?


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jan 2014)

Matty1983 said:


> It sounds to me like your treatments have killed off your filter bacteria and you are having an ammonia spike possibly. It sounds like your fish are getting some kind of fungal infection. Have you tried doing a very large water change because I've found this to do the world of good when fish are ill.


I do 50% water changes daily before thinking about using meds which can be harmful to fish and filters
I'd forget about meds till you know what your dealing with bertie and pics will help


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## arhino (27 Jan 2014)

Increasing the temperature may help. 2 of my fish have recently had a white film over their bellies and it was getting worse. I increased the temp by about 4 degrees and after 5 days it was visually getting better.


----------



## Bertie (28 Jan 2014)

Hi all and thanks for the replies. At the moment I do not have pics but will have a go later although I have a full day today with hospital appts.

The tank has been set up for over a year.

I did do water changes before I started meds and I think,after research, that it possibly may be columnaris but I am not sure and I suppose only a vet with fish experience could confirm.

The Myxazin I used first is an anti bacterial treatment and is normally very good. The Esha 2000 is a multi-purpose treatment for fungus, finrot, parasitic and bacterial infections and has a good reputation, although this is the first time I have used it.

However I have now stopped treatments and will now do water changes, but I think that whatever it is is going to take its course and I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## martinmjr62 (28 Jan 2014)

Sorry to hear this ,hope you get it sorted

Cheers
Martin


----------

